# Help with ''abandoned'' baby?



## Squeakers (Aug 4, 2012)

So,my doe had a large litter,most of which were still born. For the last couple of days the last remaining baby has survived but been neglected by it's mother. She lets it get cold as she doesn't sleep with it and only when i shove the baby in next to her begrudgingly feeds it a little. The poor thing is only 4 days old and it is undersized for a 4 day pinkie. Today it hasn't squeaked once and I thought it was dead as it is hardly moving and has no energy. There is no milk in it's belly and the doe is ignoring it almost completely. I am very worried for it and iI was wondering if i could either half-hand raise or hand raise as an option? By half hand raise I mean taking it out every hour or so and warming it up on a heat pad(lowest setting) and giving it a formulae milk drink then rubbing it in the bedding and putting it back in the nest.
Or full hand raising by having it in a tank on a heat pad and feeding formulae every couple of hours(via fine paintbrush) and rubbing it's tum after feed. I have seen video's of this done successfully but the babies have been at least a week old when they begin the hand raising process and are not so tiny as this one. Me and my doe have had a hard time with this miscarrige and I don't want to lose this last baby-I have no other litters and I only do it once a year.

So what would give it the best chance? Leave with mum,half-hand raise or hand raise?

Need answers ASAP.

Rosa xxx


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Rosa, my best guess at this point, with all you have said about this baby being so important to you, is to try your half-hand raising description, and hope things improve. The more often a very young baby is fed the better it's system works. So your stated plan of feeding and warming every hour, and mom doing one in between, sounds 'best' of the options listed. You would really have to be checking it every 20 mins or so to make sure mom keeps it warm. Maybe treating her with very tiny treats (healthy) that she loves while she stays on the nest with baby? 
On the half hour when you are not doing the warming/feeding/elimination rub, yourself, making sure mom feeds the baby (her milk is really important). Perhaps another tiny dot of a treat then too. Maybe with the micro treats she could start feeling better in general, and take over the baby's care herself. The 'treats' would need to be super healthy for her, and milk building. You might already be doing that.

Good luck to mom, baby, and yourself.
Zanne


----------



## Squeakers (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks so much your unswear is very supportive and understanding. I will try this and i have been feeding mom treats occasionally such as a little bit of penut butter and break and milk mush that I know is good for her. Obviously I will need to feed her a little something she can nibble in the nest-so maybe a bit of cracker or biscuit,along those lines.


----------



## Squeakers (Aug 4, 2012)

Just went to get her out for first feeding and baby is dead. Unable to say anything more.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh no.  I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

sorry to hear that, its such a shame when you lose a litter.


----------

